# Looking for a challenge!



## ChronicConsumer (May 17, 2012)

Hi everyone,

So allow me to tell you where exactly I am right now. I started playing the guitar five years ago but only seriously started practicing songs with 'perfect' technique (picking hand is doing excellent, fretting hand needs some more muscle for smoother/clearer legato but stretches are effortless and without tension) about a year ago, and I have improved lots. I know my theory pretty well, there's definitely a lot of theory still left to learn but I'm going to learn a lot of that all next year at university.

Today, I learnt the first minute of Paul Gilbert's Bach partita in D minor and I have to say, it's going better than expected. I'm not gonna say I mastered everything so far, but I've got it down pretty smoothly already. Feels good! 

I would, however, say this is at least one of the most difficult pieces I can play so far, and considering the ease at which I learnt this piece I'd love to learn some more songs (metal, rock, classical, jazz, progressive - whatever you like) that are equally difficult, or slightly easier/harder.

Are there any songs that you found challenging that you recently got down? I'd love to hear some of your suggestions, or maybe just what you are working on right now. Summer holiday's coming up and I intend to learn as much as possible


----------



## Nyrrth (May 17, 2012)

It's not what I'm working on - far, far from that level of skill! But looking at what you wrote, I feel you'd do great by listening to and trying to emulate some jazz-fusion guitarists like Allan Holdsworth, Brett Garsed, Greg Howe etc. I think given the level you're at, it would be a great experience for you for many reasons - Holdsworth is arguably one of the finest exponents of legato out there, and since you say your legato could do with some work, his stuff might strike your fancy. The compositions are also quite unreal and it'll give you a solid ride into "playing outside" and dissecting the theory that goes alongside. And all this while shredding - so a pretty good workout. 

Disclaimer: All that is from a listener's perspective! I wish I could play half of all that! Someday.....


----------



## novacekn (May 17, 2012)

I've been working on miles of machines by jeff loomis for months now. The intro arpeggios are very hard to get up to speed.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 17, 2012)

Thanks!

I've been looking a lot into Holdsworth ever since I got my Carvin ct6m, he was in one of the Carvin folders. Great guitarist, might try and learn Devil take the hind most! 
There's kind of a problem with Loomis (and some Holdsworth too most likely), I have a six stringer with 22 frets and a fixed bridge. I can reach the 24th fret by bending of course, but I can't tap it or anything. I believe one of my friends actually sent me 'Miles of Machines' like a year back, and I remember being blown away. I'll see if my guitar can handle the amount of frets and strings!

Oh and I've learnt some Guthrie Govan - the 'Waves' intro, and the first section + chorus of the album version of 'Wonderful Slippery Thing'. And the first minute or so of 'Fives'. I'm starting to like this fusion thing. Nice and free, smooth, groovy.

By the way novacekn, if you're into that whole arpeggio thing Jeff Loomis does there, you might wanna check out 'Eugene's Trick Bag' by Steve Vai. It's pretty much Paganini's 5th caprice, and those arpeggios really helped me!


----------



## Solodini (May 18, 2012)

If Bluegrass is a style you're interested in then try some Jonny Hiland, John 5's version of Sugarfoot Rag and some other stuff like that. Good for your hybrid picking!


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 18, 2012)

Solodini said:


> If Bluegrass is a style you're interested in then try some Jonny Hiland, John 5's version of Sugarfoot Rag and some other stuff like that. Good for your hybrid picking!



Now that you mention it, I'm fairly sure Guthrie Govan uses a lot of bluesgrass-esque hybrid picking licks. Love that nasty, dirty twang thing those musicians do. They make it look so easy!

I suppose you're right about the bluegrass thing. Maybe I should listen to some Meatpuppets again, I used to love them with their crazy country-punk stuff. I can see how hybrid picking can be used in a 'modern shred' context. Thanks for the suggestion!

Also, that Jonny Hiland fellow is a straight up badass for what I can see. It's funny how fat people such as him and Shawn Lane are not at all limited by their physique. I even read Hiland's legally blind, so then there's that!


----------



## viesczy (May 18, 2012)

Chopin Et Op 25 #s 11 & 12. Specifically for #12 be sure to extend the arpeggios down and up the entire neck. I'm working on that right now on my 8. 

Check out Lola Astonova working it:

Lola Astanova - Chopin&#39;s etude Op. 25, No. 12. & A Special Message - YouTube

Derek


----------



## phrygian12 (May 18, 2012)

viesczy said:


> Chopin Et Op 25 #s 11 & 12. Specifically for #12 be sure to extend the arpeggios down and up the entire neck. I'm working on that right now on my 8.
> 
> Check out Lola Astonova working it:
> 
> ...




I've looked at the 12th etude and have some of it transcribed, but ran into some problems..I need an 8 string. I plan on getting one, maybe we could make it a duet of sorts by one of us playing the Right hand and the other the left. 

I'm slowly transcribing the ending piece to Prokofiev Piano Concerto #3
Starting at 7:00



I've tried transcribing it an octave lower, but I really would prefer it as is and thus...I need an 8 string or even a 9 string if I want to have a high A and a Low B etc, but at that point..I should might as well learn piano, still working on it for a 7 string. 

I'm currently working on a piano piece that was in Big O.

I have the right hand completely transcribed for 7 string and yes, they have the title wrong, it's not even Chopin. I'm working on getting my playing up to that speed, which those arpeggios are tough to play fast. 

I honestly think any sort of perpetual-ish classical music will help sharpen up your technique.


----------



## Sebski (May 18, 2012)

Stepping away from classical music here but I think you might enjoy playing 'Aviation' by Corelia. The intro riff is sick and is pretty hard(at least I think it is) to be able to play cleanly. And there's a short but sweet solo with a lush sweep. I had a listen to the piece you said you just learnt and I'd say this song is just about as difficult.

Here's the track


And tabs for it are here
Corelia - Tabs

All their songs have really really good original and fun guitar work, but if you're looking for challenges go with Aviation or Treetops as well if you want.


----------



## viesczy (May 19, 2012)

Phyrgian12,
Our lack of range on guitar does limit us a little! 

Right now I'm consumed with the runs of #11. 

I bend up for the top note on my 8 and run the shape/patterns down to the low F# string with shifts. 

Check out the sheet music here:
http://http://www.free-scores.com/download-sheet-music.php?pdf=1505

My biggest "tweak" is that I am adding a double stop at some places. 

Example, in the the first descending run that Bb jump C -- I actually am getting the Bb @ 18 and then double stopping the C & the E @ 17. I only play that double stop there as it fills to my ear and 99% of the time I was catching that E in the string skip to the C.  As I move down the neck I use the position shift (Bb @ 15 on G to C @ 10 on D) rather than a string skip and forego the double stop. 

I simply love the chord progression of that piece!

Derek


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 19, 2012)

I can't believe no one mentioned yngwie yet.


Far Beyond The Sun tab by Yngwie Malmsteen @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com

also this is fun to play. vocals may be a bit much, but its pretty technical


Stabwound tab by Necrophagist @ Ultimate-Guitar.Com


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 19, 2012)

To be honest, Malmsteen's never interested me one bit. I'd much rather learn some Jason Becker, if only they (Malmsteen/Becker) didn't use that 24th fret and/or whammy bar stuff..

Same goes for Necrophagist (and Obscura for that matter), I tried to learn the Fermented Offal Discharge solo a while ago but I don't have enough frets :/


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 19, 2012)

well maybe you should get a new guitar if its that big of a problem. Is this more your style?


----------



## Lagtastic (May 19, 2012)

ChronicConsumer said:


> To be honest, Malmsteen's never interested me one bit. I'd much rather learn some Jason Becker, if only they (Malmsteen/Becker) didn't use that 24th fret and/or whammy bar stuff..
> 
> Same goes for Necrophagist (and Obscura for that matter), I tried to learn the Fermented Offal Discharge solo a while ago but I don't have enough frets :/





Perpetual Burn, Mabels, and Altitudes by Jason Becker do not use a 23rd or 24th fret. Yes, Perpetual Burn and Altitudes do have a fair amount of whammy bar action, but you have to remember Jason was already suffereing from ALS when he recorded these songs, and had trouble doing vibrato with his hands. Learn Mabels man, theres a couple whammy bar dives in there but you can just skip them.

Yngwie exclusively plays guitars with 21 frets going all the way back to Genesis, albeit scalloped boards. He deploys 1.5 and 2 step bends regularly, and rarely uses the tremolo bar on his album stuff. Most of the crazy vibrato you hear is his fingers.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 20, 2012)

Thanks for all your replies guys! Lotta good recommendations in here, and I thought they all used the hell out of those 23rd and 24th frets! I tried to learn Serrana by Becker first, but couldn't learn the entire lick because of those nasty frets. Thing is, there's no way I'm buying a new guitar soon - I bought my Carvin ct6m in August, and if I'm gonna get another guitar I'm willing to spend another &#8364;1500 at least on it. That's gonna take a while to get 

I've also started learning this.

There's a very cool hybrid picking part in there, somewhere around 2.20 if I remember correctly.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Grimbold (May 27, 2012)

i too am looking for a challenge and considered some of these tracks

could someone recommend me one that uses a lot of arpeggios and tapping?


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 27, 2012)

Any of Chris Broderick's "chaos theory" lessons


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (May 27, 2012)

challenge?



Lash by Lash Guitar Pro

assuming you have guitar pro, which if you don't you should




Grimbold said:


> i too am looking for a challenge and considered some of these tracks
> 
> could someone recommend me one that uses a lot of arpeggios and tapping?




i finger tap a ton
depending on how demanding you want the tapping to be

Obscura solos from Cosmogenesis are a good place to start

I've figured out a lot of licks from Muenzner's Timewarp album which use a lot of 6 finger tapping and piano tapping which are pretty advanced

and then Gottardo for god-level tapping


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 28, 2012)

Thanks, I've actually been looking a lot into SoP lately. However, I've decided to work on my ear and writing for the moment (or well, once the exams are over) first. I intend to do this by learning the entire Symbolic album by Death by ear and then see where that takes me.  Lots of Obscura / SoP / Kreator after that I think.

Also, indeed Obscura is awesome for tapping stuff. I highly recommend the song Incarnated - it's very Death inspired.


----------



## Grimbold (May 28, 2012)

i will look into the obscura stuff

any classical suggestions for 6 strings?


----------



## ChronicConsumer (May 28, 2012)

Paul Gilbert's Bach partita in D minor.


----------



## Grimbold (May 28, 2012)

ChronicConsumer said:


> Paul Gilbert's Bach partita in D minor.


good suggestion!


----------



## Gothic Headhunter (May 28, 2012)

Wow, there are some really cool/complex songs here. I'm going to check some of these out.


----------



## FarBeyondMetal (May 30, 2012)

+1000 to learning Death....especially Symbolic! I learned almost all of Sound of Perseverance, however I took the easy way out by using tab  My chops def improved drastically after that! 
RIP Chuck


----------



## morrowcosom (May 31, 2012)

Spiral Architect- The songs "Spinning" and "Insect"


----------



## Trespass (Jun 1, 2012)

The one thing that most guitarists neglect to develop is any sense of rhythm.

Try and play some Stevie Wonder, bebop heads, Charlie Parker, Tower of Power.

Cover that. I'm sure it will utterly kick your ass. The worst part is when shred guitarists take up that challenge, play the heads, and _don't realize how rhythmically bad their performance is_. Don't be one of those people.


----------

